# omg i passed



## daah cpc (May 28, 2009)

Im so excited I just found out I passed... im a little confused on the a part after it because i sent in the documents showing im not an apprentice but that only requires a phone call not a  5 1/2 test... hee hee

just had to share..  yipeee.....


----------



## rthames052006 (May 29, 2009)

daah said:


> Im so excited I just found out I passed... im a little confused on the a part after it because i sent in the documents showing im not an apprentice but that only requires a phone call not a  5 1/2 test... hee hee
> 
> just had to share..  yipeee.....





Congrats.... be proud.  I would call AAPC to check on the apprentice part.

When did you take your test.


----------



## MMaldonado (May 29, 2009)

Way to go !!!!!!!


----------



## pamtienter (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Great news and yes ~ write those CPC initials with pride!


----------



## Melissa_M (May 29, 2009)

Way to go!!


----------



## em2177 (May 29, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## Alta (May 29, 2009)

*Congratulations!  Do you*

have any tips for someone studying to take the CPC?  Again, Congratulations!


----------



## daah cpc (May 30, 2009)

*thanks to everyone...*

I took my test on 5-16-09. It was my second try and I was scrared to death.

to all getting ready to take it. relax and just know your way around your cpt book that was huge. also read the question carefully the first time they ask for different things. One thing that helped me was crossing out the ones I knew were not correct so i did not keep looking at them...

good luck to all getting ready to take this exam and never give up your worth it......


Darcy


----------



## mousesmom2006 (May 30, 2009)

Congrats!  Took mine 5-16 and still waiting!


----------



## jmoravecz (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------

